# Warum Graskarpfen?



## Plätscher (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da mal eine Frage, warum setzt man sich "__ Graskarpfen" in den Teich?
Man liest hier so oft von Problemen mit diesen Fischen.

Wer hat also Graskarpfen  bewusst im Teich und findet das gut!, bitte mit Begründung ich möchte das gerne verstehen.


----------



## llmeyerll (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Weil das durchaus schöne Fische sind und manche Leute es scheinbar schaffen durch zusätzliche Fütterung die Tiere von den Teichpflanzen fern zu halten.


----------



## Findling (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich vermute mal, die meisten hier kamen durch Beratungsfehler im sogenannten "Fachhandel" zu ihren Graskarpfen.

1. wurde ihnen wahrscheinlich erzählt dass diese gerne Algen fressen und daher auf natürliche Weise den Teich frei von Algen halten (habe ich selbst schon erlebt/mitgehört)

und

2. wurde ihnen verschwiegen, wie groß und schwer sie werden.


Der Graskarpfen ist ja auch ein schöner eleganter Fisch ...... wenn der Teich eine entsprechende Größe (= kleiner See) hat.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Energieberechner (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Hallo Jürgen, vorerst mal danke für den __ Käfer der da auf dem Bildschirm herumläuft! gg der ist gut, wollte wirklich fast schon abwischen, nur der achter hat ihm verraten! Ich habe einen Teich mit 11000 lit Inhalt, darin Goldies, __ Shubunkin, Zwergwelse, Gründler, Goldorfen um die 20 Stück alles zusammen, hatte auch mal zwei Graskarpfen als Besatz, es war mir nicht gelungen bei dieser Teichgröße diese von den Pflanzen fernzuhalten, eben auch nicht durch zufüttern, ich hatte zu damaliger Zeit (drei Jahre her) auch ein paar Algen drinnen, da der Teich sich erst einlief, seit zwei Jahren Wasser glasklar, die Graskarpfen haben es mit den Algen auch nicht so gehabt, sie frassen lieber die gesetzten Pflanzen an, ob es da versch. Algenformen gibt, die den Graskarpfen bekommen, weiß ich leider nicht, aber wenn du wählen kannst, dann würde ich dir, wie schon in den Artikeln davor, von den Graskarpfen abraten, da bist du mit anderen Fischarten besser bedient, wenn es dir möglich ist, dann besorge dir ev ein paar Teichmuscheln, die sind ein wahres Reinigungskraftwerk, mit denen konnte ich zb. hervorragende Wasserqualität in Sympiose mit den Teichpflanzen erreichen, und diese vermehren sich auch recht brav, ev ein Bitterlingspärchen dazu, dann kannst du die Brutpflege beobachten! denn die benötigen zur Fortpflanzung eben __ Muscheln. LG Harald  PS: die zwei Graskarpfen wurden nach 6 Monaten in einem großen Fischteich ausgesetzt)


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Hi,

_"Marketing ist, wenn man Hühnern die Füße plattklopft und sie als  Enten verkauft"_ (unbekannter Verfasser)

Womit haben die meisten Teichbesitzer Probleme? 
Richtig - mit Algen!

Also nehmen wir ein einfach zu züchtenden, bis dato unbekannten Fisch, verbreiten das Gerücht, er würde sich von Algen ernähren, interessanter als ne Plastikflasche mit Chemie ist er allemal, und  - fertig ist der Goldesel äh Graskarpfen. Einer hatte die Idee und alle anderen fallen drauf rein.


----------



## dbtackes (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Hallo zusammen,
zu dem Thema Graskarpfen kann ich folgendes sagen:
Meine Mutter hat seit über 20 Jahren 1 Graskarpfen in Ihrem Teich. Dieser Fisch war damals ca. 10 cm groß und hat heute eine Größe von weit über 1 Meter. Noch nie hat dieser Fisch irgendwelche Pflanzen angeknabbert oder sogar "zerstört". Ich bin absolut begeistert von diesem Fisch da er handzahm ist und sich gerne kraulen läßt. Das genießt er (und ich) regelrecht.
Wäre mein Teich größer, ich würde nicht zögern und sofort einen kaufen. Aber dem Tier zuliebe verzichte ich schweren Herzens darauf.
Natürlich will ich nicht behaupten das diese Rasse kein __ Pflanzenfresser ist, jedoch weiß ich das es möglich ist ihnen das abzugewöhnen.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Thomas, 

Glückwunsch zu so einem schönen zahmen Tier ! 
Jetzt musst Du nur noch verraten wie es möglich ist Fischen das Fressen von Pflanzen abzugewöhnen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Servus Thomas

Du hast einen richtig herzerfrischenden Satz geschrieben  


> Wäre mein Teich größer, ich würde nicht zögern und sofort einen kaufen. Aber dem Tier zuliebe verzichte ich schweren Herzens darauf.



Diesen Satz sollten sich einige Teichler hinter die Ohren schreiben :beeten


----------



## llmeyerll (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Heute musste ich wieder feststellen, dass ein bekannter Hobbymarkt junge Graskarpfen als Aquariumsfische verkauft!  

Billiger als die meisten anderen Fische und darum wahrscheinlich gerne von Anfängern genommen!  Darum wird der Bestand in Rhein und co. auch immer grösser.


Ich hätte auch gerne 1-2 in meinem Teich,da ich diese Fische sehr schön finde! Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit solche Fische aufzunehmen.


----------



## dbtackes (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Hallo Wolf,
natürlich kann ich Dir jetzt nicht die "Eierlegende Wollmilch Sau" vorlegen, aber ich kann Dir sagen wie meine Eltern es damals gemacht haben.
Die Fische wurden immer um die selbe Uhrzeit und an der selben Stelle reichlich gefüttert. (Mein Vater hat sogar immer vor dem Füttern in die Hände geklatscht.) So albern ich das damals auch fand, die Fische hatten sich anscheinend nach einigen Monaten so auf das Klatschen fixiert, das sie sofort an die Futterstelle schwammen und auf die Fütterung warteten. 
Im Laufe der Zeit haben meine Eltern dann während der Fütterung versucht die Fische zu berühren und so hat sich dann eine immer engere Bindung ergeben. Heute wird nicht mehr geklatscht oder an immer der gleichen Stelle gefüttert, da es nicht nötig ist. Alle im Teich befindlichen Fische sind handzahm und könnten im Fall der Fälle mit der Hand aus dem Wasser gehoben werden. 
Ich denke mal hauptsächlich hängt es aber damit zusammen das die Fische genug zu fressen bekommen und deshalb der Graskarpfen kein Interesse an den Pflanzen zeigt.


----------



## Marco (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Hi 

Ich hatte bis letztes Jahr einen wunderschönen Graskarpfen von gut 50cm Länge im Teich. __ Schilf und Seerosen lies er in Ruhe, zarte Pflänzchen hatten bei ihm aber keine Chance, obwohl ich sogar Salat zugefüttert habe.
Leider war er auch sehr springfreudig, habe ihn einen Morgen tot neben dem Teich gefunden.


----------



## March (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*



			
				dbtackes schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Die Fische wurden immer um die selbe Uhrzeit und an der selben Stelle reichlich gefüttert. (Mein Vater hat sogar immer vor dem Füttern in die Hände geklatscht.) So albern ich das damals auch fand, die Fische hatten sich anscheinend nach einigen Monaten so auf das Klatschen fixiert, das sie sofort an die Futterstelle schwammen und auf die Fütterung warteten.
> (...)
> Ich denke mal hauptsächlich hängt es aber damit zusammen das die Fische genug zu fressen bekommen und deshalb der Graskarpfen kein Interesse an den Pflanzen zeigt.



Ich kann eine ähnliche Geschichte erzählen:
Seit ca. 3 Jahren klopfe ich mit einem Holzstock -immer zw.16 und 17 Uhr- gegen einen bestimmten Stein bevor ich fütter...
Promt kommen sämtliche Fische (Goldis, Schleien, Graskarpfen)!
Angeknabberte Pflanzen hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## Plätscher (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Hallo Leute,

hier kristalisiert sich etwas raus, das ich schon länger vermutet habe.
Man liest des öfteren das bei einigen die Graskarpfen den Teich leerräumen und bei anderen nicht. 
Ordentlich füttern tun beide Fraktionen, daran kann es nicht liegen.

Kann es also sein, das unter den Namen "Graskarpfen" zwei verschiedene aber ähnlich aussehende Karpfen verkauft werden?

Bin gespannt auf weitere Reaktionen.


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Hallo Jürgen,

soweit ich weiß, sind "Graskarpfen" gar keine Karpfen!


----------



## llmeyerll (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> soweit ich weiß, sind "Graskarpfen" gar keine Karpfen!




Stimmt...

Er gehört zu den Cyprinidae...also zu den karpfenähnlichen Fischen!
Damit ist der Graskarpfen genauso der Silber- oder __ Marmorkarpfen genau genommen kein Karpfen( Natürlich zählen Spiegel-,Schuppen und __ Wildkarpfen auch zu den Cyprinidae).

Gras und __ Silberkarpfen lassen sich allerding relativ leicht anhand des unterschiedlichen Schuppenkleides unterscheiden. Auch der Körperbau ist verschieden. Vll landet ja der ein oder andere als Graskarpfen gekennzeichnete Silberkarpfen im Gartenteich einiger Leute . Und vielleicht unterscheiden sich die beiden Arten ja in ihrem Fressverhalten wie beschrieben.


----------



## Plätscher (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Jau,

dann ersetzt bitte das Wort "Karpfen" mit dem Wort "Fische", in meiner wilden Theorie


----------



## March (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

@ Plätscher:
Die Vermutung habe ich auch schon lange!

In meinem Fall bin ich mir jedoch sicher, dass es sich um den sog. Graskapfen handelt (__ Weißer Amur = Ctenopharyngodon idella), da ich erst kürzlich meine Fischerei-Prüfung absolviert habe und meine Fische von einem Züchter stammen.

@blumenelse:
Stimmt!
Die haben mit Karpfen eigentlich gar nix zutun!

@all: 
Trotzdem sollen sie Pflanzen fressen - obwohl ich das noch nicht beobachten konnte.

ABER: Mit Fischen ist es wie mit Menschen - *Jeder ist ANDERS*!
Ich z.B. hab erst letzte Woche einen 70 cm Spiegel-Karpfen mit einem *Gummifisch *gefangen _(Die Angler unter euch wissen, wie selten das ist!)_

Zitat zum Graskarpfen: 
_"Es sind Pflanzenfressende Weißfischarten, die noch nicht lange aus Ostländern (spez. Ungarn) importiert worden sind. Es sind keine einheimischen Fischarten und *keine Karpfen*!
(...) und sollten besser  Grasfische genannt werden. Es handelt sich um 3 Arten, die im fernen Ostasien Beheimatet sind:
1. Graskarpfen
2. Silberkarpfen
3.  Marmorkarpfen"_

Vgl: E. Rehbornn, Handbuch für den Angelfischer/Die Fischereiprüfung in Frage und Antwort; (S. 78)


----------



## llmeyerll (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Große Karpfen egal welcher Art fressen durchaus regelmäßig "sonderbare" Dinge. So konnte ich das Phänomen Karpfen + Gummifisch schon öfters erleben , das gleiche übrigens auch bei großen __ Brassen. Die Fische werden ab einer bestimmten Größe zu regelrechten Raubtieren.  

Was wirklich unter der Wasseroberfläche abgeht werden wir wohl nicht klären können, da wie gesagt jeder Fisch anders ist bzw anders zu seien scheint!

:crazy ?


----------



## March (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*



			
				llmeyerll schrieb:
			
		

> (...) So konnte ich das Phänomen Karpfen + Gummifisch schon öfters erleben , das gleiche übrigens auch bei großen __ Brassen. Die Fische werden ab einer bestimmten Größe zu regelrechten Raubtieren.
> 
> Was wirklich unter der Wasseroberfläche abgeht werden wir wohl nicht klären können, da wie gesagt jeder Fisch anders ist bzw anders zu seien scheint!
> 
> :crazy ?



Anscheinend bist du schon etwas länger unter den Petri-Jüngern 
das ist jetzt zwar total OT aber BRASSEN mit Gummifisch ?!?
Krass!!!


----------



## Fellnase (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Uns wurden vor Jahren auch Graskarpfen für den Teich empfohlen.
4 haben Selbstmord begangen indem sie aus dem Teich sprangen und 2 wachsen und wachsen und...

Die beiden fressen mit Vorliebe meine Seerosen und allmählich werden sie wirklich für meinen Gartenteich zu groß.
Würde sie gerne abgeben!

Auf dem Bild ist ein Graskarpfen mit einer __ Goldorfe zu sehen.


----------



## karsten. (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Hallo

oder ....
wendest Dich an Thomas 
der hat da einen Geheimtip      



			
				dbtackes schrieb:
			
		

> .............
> Natürlich will ich nicht behaupten das diese Rasse kein __ Pflanzenfresser ist, jedoch weiß ich das es möglich ist ihnen das abzugewöhnen.





mfG

 ICH  schaff´ es nicht mal meine Hunde zu dressieren


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Hi Karsten,

leg doch mal nen Leckerli oben drauf (aber an den Rand der oberen Steinkante so dass die das auch wegschnappen können ...) Du wirst schon sehen wie hoch die Hundis hüpfen können


----------



## Thundergirl (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Hallo Leute!

Auch ich habe seit Jahren Graskarpfen im Teich. Und für mich sind es einfach wunderschöne Fische. Ok, die Sache mit der Unterwasservegetation habe ich aufgegeben. Da kommt einfach nichts hoch. Stattdessen habe ich einen Filterteich angelegt, der mein Teichwasser sauber hält. 
Meine dürften jetzt um die 60 cm groß sein. Die Seerosen musste ich im letzten Jahr entfernen, da die beiden in Zusammenarbeit mit den 3 großen Koi, diese niedergemacht haben.
Trotzdem würde ich sie nie im Leben rausschmeißen. Im Gegenteil würde mir wieder welche holen, sollten sie mal das Zeitliche segnen.
Neben dem normalen Fischfutter bekommen meine Rabaucken Gras, das extra stehen gelassen wird, Löwenzahn, Salat, wenn ich den nicht vorher aufesse, Wasserpflanzen aus dem Filterteich und ab und zu etwas Brot. Damit geben sie sich dann zufrieden. 

Viele Grüße aus Grabow


----------



## Marlowe (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum  Graskarpfen?*

Hey Donnermädchen!

Vernünftig, gut....so ein Filterteich als Extra ist immer eine feine Sache.
Mein jetziger Teich soll irgendwann auch mal diese Funktion übernehmen.
Ich freue mich schon darauf.


----------

